# RP!!!



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 29, 2018)

Heya! So, uh, first Rp on here! Some rules--

1. No Sexual Stuff. Kissing and crushes are ok, but no erotic stuff k?

2. Basic RP Rules.
No godmodding, ect;

3. Have fun, yo.

4. All talk out of rp is in brackets. ()

I'm using this to help develope my character, so, yeah. I'm down for whatever.


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 29, 2018)

What RP do you want to do?


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 29, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> What RP do you want to do?


Doesn't matter to me. Fantasy, maybe?


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 29, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Doesn't matter to me. Fantasy, maybe?


You're gonna have to be more specific than that


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 29, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> You're gonna have to be more specific than that



Sorry, I don't really know. What do you wanna do?


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 29, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Sorry, I don't really know. What do you wanna do?


This is turning into the episode of Spongebob where they steal a balloon 

What character do you want to play as?


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 29, 2018)

Sorry, I'm bad at this. Ok, I'll be my fursona. Here's a little bio thing. 
Name- Majesty 
Species- Hyena
Appearance (Wip) 
Cyan eyes, gray fur with black spots, black star marking on the fur covering the heart. 
((Trying to develope personality, so they'll just act like me, and they'll change throughout the roleplay.)) 
Good?


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 29, 2018)

Sounds proper! What sort of world does Majesty inhabit? What time period?


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 29, 2018)

Modern, she lives in a fairly big suburban town kinda thing. So, around 2013.


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 29, 2018)

How old is she? My character is in his early 20s. Where would be the best and most appropriate place for them to run into each other?


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 29, 2018)

Haven't decided, around 16? And, they could meet at the coffee shop where she works. I don't have a name for it, so call it what you want. Or, even at the library, where she spends her time when she isn't working. Good?


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 29, 2018)

What's the objective? Chitchat, going on an adventure, solving a problem...?


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 29, 2018)

Going on an adventure sounds good. Hey, we can have magic and stuff too, if that's cool. Majesty has shadow-shifting (teleportation through darkness/shadows.) Maybe I can get a couple friends on here to join, so it's more interesting.


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 29, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Going on an adventure sounds good. Hey, we can have magic and stuff too, if that's cool. Majesty has shadow-shifting (teleportation through darkness/shadows.) Maybe I can get a couple friends on here to join, so it's more interesting.


That sounds like a really rad ability! My fursona has the option of having wings or hands, and can technically turn into a humanoid, but would prefer not to. I don't think he has any fancy magic abilities, if any.
Sure, the more the merrier!


----------



## Majesty Sidus (Jan 30, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> That sounds like a really rad ability! My fursona has the option of having wings or hands, and can technically turn into a humanoid, but would prefer not to. I don't think he has any fancy magic abilities, if any.
> Sure, the more the merrier!


Hey I'm back. Ok, pretty cool powers stuff. I gotta leave again soon, though so


----------



## Preston (Mar 12, 2018)

Majesty Sidus said:


> Heya! So, uh, first Rp on here! Some rules--
> 
> 1. No Sexual Stuff. Kissing and crushes are ok, but no erotic stuff k?
> 
> ...


still  up for it?


----------



## Steelite (Mar 12, 2018)

Preston said:


> still  up for it?


This thread seems deader than the max you can Hollow in the Dark Souls series, heh.


----------



## Preston (Mar 12, 2018)

Steelite said:


> This thread seems deader than the max you can Hollow in the Dark Souls series, heh.


Well dang, I  guess I can't go out of this thread with nothin'
want to 





ROLEPLAY?


----------



## Steelite (Mar 12, 2018)

Preston said:


> Well dang, I  guess I can't go out of this thread with nothin'
> want to
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, if you want to.


----------



## Preston (Mar 12, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Sure, if you want to.


DM me ya accounts, BOI


----------



## Steelite (Mar 12, 2018)

Preston said:


> DM me ya accounts, BOI


I ain't got no discord, BOI. We do it here.


----------



## Preston (Mar 13, 2018)

Steelite said:


> I ain't got no discord, BOI. We do it here.


havuh hangouts??


----------



## modfox (Mar 13, 2018)

Im up


----------



## Preston (Mar 13, 2018)

modfox said:


> Im up


PM me a source we can taaaalk


----------



## modfox (Mar 13, 2018)

Preston said:


> PM me a source we can taaaalk


Reineke#6077 on discord


----------



## Majesty Hyena (Jul 22, 2018)

Sorry about that everyone!! I had to delete account for personal reasons. I'm back, though, as you can see (formerly Majesty Sidus, here.) 
So, so sorry, again!


----------

